# Advise on Healthcare cover currently with VHI company plan



## TableEnd (30 Jan 2013)

Hi I am with VHI Company Plan. Big increase. It will cost €854 for me for the year. I am married but my husband is covered with Laya. I have been with VHI since birth so just have stayed there. I am still on my parents policy but reimburse them each month. We have two children but they are not currently covered under our health insurance. We would like to have another child in the future hopefully. I really want peace of mind from my insurance.

These are things that are important:
Maternity cover-I have gone public on both previous pregnancies and have no issue with doing that again. 
I am not bothered about private rooms I just want access to some private hospitals, I am not at this point worried about hip replacement procedures etc
The option of using a private hospital, semi private but am willing to pay an excess to bring down cost of premium.

What would be the best cover for me and cheapest! any advise much appreciated. Can't make out HIA website! 
Is there a cheaper alternative out there with another company or another plan within the VHI with similar cover that we might switch to.

I am hoping that someone has already waded through this stuff and can advise. If I could even knock 100 a year off my policy it would help so much. I feel bad about not having the kids on ours but we just can't stretch to it at the moment.


----------



## TableEnd (30 Jan 2013)

meant to add I am 31


----------



## snowyb (30 Jan 2013)

Hi Val Ally,

What is your renewal date?

Here are 4 alternative options to consider, one with each provider, they are the cheapest plans available which include private hospital cover.  All have a hospital excess.

Vhi alternative;
One Plan 250       Adult Price:  758pa   (Excess  250)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&253/

Laya Healthcare;
Essential Connect Saver     Adult Price:  798pa  (Excess 250)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&327/

Aviva:
Family Value      Adult Price:   834pa  (Excess 250)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&289/

Glohealth:
Better Plan     Adult Price:   842pa (Excess 100)
Note children under 3 yrs of age are free with this plan.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&298/

Just to point out that Laya Healthcare have a half price kids offer at present.
Health Smart Plan;  130pa per child


There are cheaper adult options available without private hospital cover with all four providers. 
Hope this throws some light on your decision making.

Snowyb


----------



## TableEnd (31 Jan 2013)

Many thanks Snowyb, my renewal was Jan.
But when I read that VHI are putting up their premiums I thought I better start looking. I pay by direct debit. So I probably can't cancel at this point?


----------



## snowyb (31 Jan 2013)

What date in January is your renewal?

You have upto 14 days after your renewal date to change your mind.
You can change to a different plan with VHI or you can change to a new provider.
Otherwise, if its gone past 14 days, you are locked into a years contract with VHI.

Snowyb


----------



## snowyb (4 Feb 2013)

Hi lindalinda,

What was your renewal date and what plan are you currently on?
Is it a family policy or an individual one?

Snowyb


----------

